
Show HN: Cheatsheetsdb.com (Quarantine Project) - karmakaze
https://cheatsheetsdb.com
======
karmakaze
Thanks HN for making me do this.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?p=4&id=23170881#23172249](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?p=4&id=23170881#23172249)

I've put up an MVP for cheatsheetsdb.com, it's live! I haven't published the
source yet (because secrets leaked into the repo). It's a monorepo with
Javalin[1]/SafeQL[2] backend and Vuejs front-end.

There are other cheatsheet aggregations but I will curate this one better with
not quantity but quality. Future plan is to add GAuth sign-in, favorites,
upvotes, etc.

Please add your favorite cheatsheets (but not tutorials, guides, or other long
form content).

[1] [https://javalin.io/](https://javalin.io/)

[2] [https://github.com/karmakaze/safeql](https://github.com/karmakaze/safeql)
(my lib)

~~~
karmakaze
Sorry if it's slow to load for anyone. Just figured out after posting that the
Axios library always adds "Cache-Control: max-age=0" even if I preset the
header. Appreciate suggestions, otherwise I'll just use XMLHttpRequest (which
frankly isn't that bad to use directly).

